# 700c Wheels



## iateyoubutler (3 Oct 2019)

What`s out there please? Not looking to spend loads, maybe £100 or so (plus postage). After something with cartridge bearings and Shimano hub to put on my Secteur, as the original cup and cone wheels are cr*p, and heavy.

Can pick up in the south west, or pay postage


----------



## DCLane (3 Oct 2019)

No wheels for sale at present, but these are £150 from Superstar Components: https://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/essentials-road-2-2018-rim-clearance-wheelset.htm

I've done LEL on Superstar Components wheels, my son then used them for a winter and we're still using them.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Oct 2019)

Running superstars too cracking wheels for the price


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

Shimano hubs are cup and cone


----------



## iateyoubutler (3 Oct 2019)

Y


YukonBoy said:


> Shimano hubs are cup and cone


You know what I mean...........................


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

iateyoubutler said:


> Y
> 
> You know what I mean...........................



Well no I don't, Shimano hubs for wheels are cup and cone and do not take cartridge bearings.


----------



## iateyoubutler (3 Oct 2019)

I mean it takes a Shimano cassette 😒


----------



## DCLane (3 Oct 2019)

Edit: gone out of stock for 700c at the below, although they're on eBay at £105: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRO-LITE...C-30mm-Type-Alloy-Road-Wheel-set/254283836272

£100 gets you some Pro-Lite Garda wheels (£90 with 10% BC discount) from Chain Reaction: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/pro-lite-garda-a30w-clincher-road-wheelset/rp-prod175435

My 15yo had these in their 650c guise and they were decent. We've got some Bracciano's at the moment, which are _nice_. Review here; https://road.cc/content/review/172668-pro-lite-garda-ds-alloy-clincher-wheelset


----------



## iateyoubutler (3 Oct 2019)

DCLane said:


> Edit: gone out of stock for 700c at the below, although they're on eBay at £105: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRO-LITE...C-30mm-Type-Alloy-Road-Wheel-set/254283836272
> 
> £100 gets you some Pro-Lite Garda wheels (£90 with 10% BC discount) from Chain Reaction: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/pro-lite-garda-a30w-clincher-road-wheelset/rp-prod175435
> 
> My 15yo had these in their 650c guise and they were decent. We've got some Bracciano's at the moment, which are _nice_. Review here; https://road.cc/content/review/172668-pro-lite-garda-ds-alloy-clincher-wheelset


Many thanks


----------



## DCLane (4 Oct 2019)

DCLane said:


> No wheels for sale at present, but these are £150 from Superstar Components: https://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/essentials-road-2-2018-rim-clearance-wheelset.htm
> 
> I've done LEL on Superstar Components wheels, my son then used them for a winter and we're still using them.



@iateyoubutler there's a 30% discount on Superstar Components wheels during October with code
*OCT19*​
That makes these £105 and an absolute bargain. I've too many wheels otherwise I'd be buying.


----------



## si_c (4 Oct 2019)

There's also these available on Wiggle for comparison for about the same price as the superstars above.

That being said it's probably worth weighing your current wheels (no tyre, skewers or cassette) to get a better idea of what they weigh so you can compare better.


----------



## iateyoubutler (4 Oct 2019)

DCLane said:


> @iateyoubutler there's a 30% discount on Superstar Components wheels during October with code
> *OCT19*​
> That makes these £105 and an absolute bargain. I've too many wheels otherwise I'd be buying.


Nice!


----------



## citybabe (4 Oct 2019)

I have some Mavic wheels. Within looking I think they are Aksiums
DM me if you’re interested and I’ll have a look


----------

